# My First Time... at trying to freeze myself



## Meysha (Aug 23, 2007)

it was cold. brrrr. 

and windy....

and I was sad.... because I wanted nice sunny, happy, "oh let's go fishing on the wharf" type pictures.

But then secretly I because happy again... because dreary is good.... dreary is moody. hahaha. :mrgreen: 

Well anyway.
Please let me know what you think. Which one you prefer and why? Or what I can do to make them better. I'm going to be spending a fair bit of time up near this jetty so will be able to reshoot in a variety of conditions.

Colour version






Black and White version






Thanks for looking.
- Vicky


----------



## Miaow (Aug 23, 2007)

I like the B&W version the best - sorta brings out the cold/stormy feel more i think


----------



## Kyuss (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah, I like the B&W version also. It gives more of a "mood" to it. Nice shot.​


----------



## Anita (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the 1st one because the water is more defined.


----------



## Steph (Aug 24, 2007)

On my (not-calibrated) screen, the colour version appears with a slight blue cast, which I think is a good thing as it suggests that it was cold on the day you took the picture. This feeling is lost in the B&W version. Also I think you did a great shot with the composition. Howeever, I'd like to see the same picture without the people in the background.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Aug 24, 2007)

I think the cold colour cast in the first shot adds to the concept you have in mind


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 24, 2007)

My thoughts...


----------



## Royster (Aug 24, 2007)

Both pictures are really good, the b&w did add a bit of mood to it, but the colored one is very cool to the eye. Nice shot.


----------



## Darton (Aug 24, 2007)

I really like the color one best. It seems to tell it's own weather forcast; rainy, windy, and cold. The B&W one is good but the color one just seems to tell it's story soooo much better. good job


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 24, 2007)

My oh my, what an image.  I too favor the black and white one as well.  I feel its a stronger image in black and white rather in color.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 26, 2007)

Chris!! Oh my god.. I'm honoured!

I think it's the first time I've been nominated. hehehe  I feel so special! Thanks!


And everyone else... thanks! but you've just made my decision so much harder..... because people like both.   Sooo.... maybe I'll do something really arty and combine the two - or something weird. Or I'll just print out the colour one really big and hang it in my house.

I am going to make the centre top bit of the sky and bit darker though - because I feel it's a little bright for the mood.... or I could make it brighter as though the sun's coming through.

ohhhh I just don't know. 

But it's great to hear everyone's comments.

Next time I will try different people combinations and positions for sure.


----------



## neea (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats.

Blue was my choice also as the color gives a much colder feeling.
And I like how the blue seems to highlight the wet dock a little more.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 26, 2007)

> And I like how the blue seems to highlight the wet dock a little more.



That's my boyfriend's favourite bit of the blue one. and yep... I've decided on getting the coloured one printed.


----------



## sxgt (Aug 26, 2007)

very professionally done, color = better for this picture.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 28, 2007)

ooooooooo!

The mono is EXCELLENT!


----------



## emogirl (Aug 30, 2007)

both are excellent....top notch shot!


----------



## the real slim aidy (Aug 30, 2007)

love the 1st one


----------



## tpe (Aug 30, 2007)

Excelent shots, and not a bit of shake, you will have to wear a t shirt next time .


----------



## Meysha (Aug 30, 2007)

Wear a t-shirt?!?!?! hehehe funny you should mention that. Because that's all I had on, and a scarf that I luckily found in the car... and sandals and jeans. But I really really needed a jacket. It was soooo cold and windy!


----------



## wildmaven (Aug 31, 2007)

I like the black and white version best. The moodiness is amazing, the depth is outstanding, and the silhouettes of the people don't distract at all. In fact, it makes you wonder what they are doing, ha ha. The perspective of the boards and the railings are perfect, leading you on your journey to those amazing clouds. I'm glad to see you watermarked this one, as it would be snatched up like crazy! Well done!


----------



## Nightsblood (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow, I dont know much of anything about photography...yet but, I made it three pages further than this and had to come back to have another look.  I really like the color one.  It conveys the cold and wet of the day but, still warms up the photo a bit with the colors.  Awesome photo.


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 14, 2007)

I would have to go with your first picture; the overall bluish scene brings a very somber mood which I think is cool.  Nice work on these photos!


----------



## MostlyDigital (Sep 14, 2007)

the second one works


----------



## Roger (Sep 15, 2007)

well I like both of these for the reasons stated by others, the cool blue of colour works very well communicating the seaon...the b&w creates a different mood of tones and shape for me...I do think it could be lighter in the jetty area.


----------

